# Apache2 mit PHP5.5 installation lässt sich nicht starten.



## chofer02 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hab gerade verusch mir die eine PHP Testumgebung am eigenen Rechner zu installieren, scheitere aber immer an der Installation von PHP.

1. Apache installiert.
2. Das Zip Package von PHP entpackt : "C:\php5\"
3. Zu Umgebungsvariablen "c:\php5\" hinzugefügt
4. LoadModule php5_module "c:/php5/php5apache2.dll" in httpd.conf eingetragen (bei den LoadMudole einträgen)
5. PHPIniDir "c:/php5" in httpd.conf eingetragen (vor beginn der Section 3)

Wenn ich versuche Apache zu starten erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:


> The requested operation has failed!



php.exe, php5apache2.dll, php5ts.dll sind in dem verzeichnis vorhanden.

Bitte um Hilfe!

Mfg
Christoph


----------



## Danielku15 (5. November 2006)

Verwendest du den Apache2.2? Wenn ja wird dies nicht mit der PHP Version von PHP.net funktionieren da die php5apache2.dll ein Modul für die 2.0 Version ist. Schau mal hier nach. Da wirst du fündig:
http://www.apachelounge.com/download/


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. November 2006)

Und wenn es Dir zu bunt wird alles einzeln per Hand zu installieren, probiere mal xampp aus:
http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html


----------

